# Liga Privada UF 13 in stock



## christian1971 (Jul 8, 2010)

These new stogies in stock. Ask me where.:banana:


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Where?


----------



## blaled (Sep 14, 2012)

HIM said:


> Where?


^^^^^


----------



## christian1971 (Jul 8, 2010)

Sent you private email.


----------



## NuG (Sep 1, 2009)

Do tell, we are dying of anticipation


----------



## christian1971 (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh well heres the secret: neptunecigar.com


----------



## christian1971 (Jul 8, 2010)

I ordered 6 singles. If anybody wants to send me one that would be cool


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

singles  There is a limit of 2 per an order would be nice to get a box though...


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

They are sold out. I managed to get 2 and my gf managed to get 2 lol.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

jeepman_su said:


> They are sold out. I managed to get 2 and my gf managed to get 2 lol.


that's whack, not worth the shipping cost. i will never order from Neptune. $30 for a shark. GFY.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Milhouse said:


> that's whack, not worth the shipping cost. i will never order from Neptune. $30 for a shark. GFY.


Their price on the stick was fair, as is their price on all of the Unico series. I was not happy abouy paying shipping twice, but I would have had to pay tax locally so it wasn't that big of a deal.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

as long as you are happy. I personally would never support neptune.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Milhouse said:


> as long as you are happy. I personally would never support neptune.


They certainly are not my "go-to" place. I would say pipesandcigars is my fav to order from. CI isn't too bad either, especially being in PA things get here very fast.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Milhouse said:


> as long as you are happy. I personally would never support neptune.


I find some places gouge on certain brands and not on others....


----------



## NuG (Sep 1, 2009)

I didnt pull the trigger because of the retailer. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> I find some places gouge on certain brands and not on others....


I think everyone does that. Cigarplace, for example, is my go to and have the best prices on Padrons and lots of other things, but they are not so hot when it comes to certain brands. I buy different stuff from different retailers.


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

WOO HOO:banana:I just picked up my first two Liga UF13's at my favorite B&M. They were the last two I'm stoked.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Everyone's landing their UFs and I'm getting antsy... uh!


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

ejewell said:


> Everyone's landing their UFs and I'm getting antsy... uh!


I think it should be like Thunderdome.. 2 Man Enter 1 Box only 1 man leaves!  Then we can have the Cigar wheel of justice and people will be banished out of the village on a giant cigar with wheels being pulled by a donkey smoking a cigar their only water source will be a humidapack in each pocket.. ( did I go to far? ) maybe


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> I think it should be like Thunderdome.. 2 Man Enter 1 Box only 1 man leaves!  Then we can have the Cigar wheel of justice and people will be banished out of the village on a giant cigar with wheels being pulled by a donkey smoking a cigar their only water source will be a humidapack in each pocket.. ( did I go to far? ) maybe


As a chemistry major I can say that a Humidapak even with PG would still be 'drinkable'.. you know... if you could get the water out of the gel...
Also I can't help but think of Monty Python with your carriage reference "bring out ya dead"


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

ejewell said:


> As a chemistry major I can say that a Humidapak even with PG would still be 'drinkable'.. you know... if you could get the water out of the gel...
> Also I can't help but think of Monty Python with your carriage reference "bring out ya dead"


Well so far I only have 4 UF13's, 1 FFP and 1 Dirty rat so don't worry if your boy gets his lot you will have more than I  I don't live close to any B&M's so I have to wait... I am going to head down to New Orleans I will hit every B&M in the area but I doubt I will find any... I was told that allocation is by population serving area is that true?


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

Why the hate for Neptune? Because of high prices? Supply and demand. Don't like it, go elsewhere. We live in a capitalistic society. We aren't full blown communist. Yet.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

djsmiles said:


> Why the hate for Neptune? Because of high prices? Supply and demand. Don't like it, go elsewhere.


Many of us do.

They can charge whatever they can get away with, but we can also call them out on it and not do business there. That said, they don't always get ridiculous with prices, but they are not one of my preferred vendors.


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Many of us do.
> 
> They can charge whatever they can get away with, but we can also call them out on it and not do business there.


And that's cool. But people saying that they are price gouging don't know what that phrase means. I have ordered from Neptune because they have had something I wanted. Did I pay more? Yes. But honestly, not much more.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

djsmiles said:


> And that's cool. But people saying that they are price gouging don't know what that phrase means. I have ordered from Neptune because they have had something I wanted. Did I pay more? Yes. But honestly, not much more.


Yeah, they usually aren't *too* much more. And what do I know anyway? I sometimes buy Cigar Hustlers' "samplers" to get one HTF Liga. :der::lalala::biggrin:


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

They are price gouging on their OpusX's, on some of their Liga #9 's and Anejo's. But like I have said before alot alot of places gouge on some stuff then give decent prices on other stuff so does it balance out normally neptune is a pass off place for me I look there last and normally with my price listing they are normally in the top 5 or 10 most expensive in a group of 40+ online retailers..

Let's just example

Liga 9 Belicoso - $344.49 - 14.35 a stick ( about 24% higher than normal )
Anejo #48 - $421.00 - 16.84 a stick ( 64% higher than normal )
OpusX Robusto - $664.10 - 22.90 a stick.. ( 76% higher than normal )

and I even added a dollar extra on the prices I get normally for those sticks... So if you don't mind paying 20+% higher than the normal cost for a Liga 9 Belicoso then ya neptune is fine and I definitely wouldn't buy my OpusX's from them or my Anejo's 

Disclaimer: These are estimates, and in no way is trying to target neptune since there are many other retailers who also gouged..


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

Lol. This isn't communist Russia or China. They are not price gouging.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

djsmiles said:


> They are not price gouging.


Lol You're right of course. There can be no price gouging on what is a luxury good. I think a lot of people use "price gouging" casually now, and not as what the real definition of it is.

I can't think of a public emergency that would require the purchase of cigars.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

So charging 64% higher than a markup from MSRP on a cigar that is readily available at MSRP isn't price gouging? What if they were the only place that had them?


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

:focus:


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> So charging 64% higher than a markup from MSRP on a cigar that is readily available at MSRP isn't price gouging?


Nope. This is a free market economy. You don't like it, go elsewhere. You can NOT price gauge a luxury item. Period. And you can't price guage a "readily available" item either.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

djsmiles said:


> Nope. This is a free market economy. You don't like it, go elsewhere. You can NOT price gauge a luxury item. Period.


Actually the definition of price gouging is different and this isn't free market when your currency is regulated and the commodity is a regulated commodity with strict controls over its distribution... Unless the tobacco is unprocessed whole leaf it isn't a free market environment. Plus with alot of the tobacco originating outside the U.S I doubt how free the market really is when the majority of distribution is controlled by the few... Remember Cuba?  I guess you would say the Cuban Cigar market is a free market also but it isn't...


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

Do you have the ability to go elsewhere, shop around, for a readily available luxury item? Yes? Not price gouging. Period.

Sorry for the derail. I'm done.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

djsmiles said:


> Do you have the ability to go elsewhere, shop around, for a readily available luxury item? Yes? Not price gouging. Period.
> 
> Sorry for the derail. I'm done.


Maybe I do maybe I don't depending on the distribution of the commodity and whether or not the retailer in question hordes the commodity knowing that the item in question will be in high demand with short supply allowing them to gouge people on prices... I apologize for the derail etc, but the free market isn't really free that is just a fact of reality.. I would love to have a free market if it was truly free... I am a capitalist but reality is reality having a choice doesn't mean the market is free and the semantics of definitions can get pretty gritty when coming to things like this... If you believe charging 100% above MSRP for a product that is HTF and has controlled distribution isn't price gouging then that is your perception...

I believe as gentlemen we can agree to disagree on these things..  so I don't mean to be a prick or anything like that my intention is to discuss and expand the reasoning of one aspect... However I do believe we still have some freedom of opinion but who knows how long that will last


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

op2:


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

ejewell said:


> op2:


So... Anyone smoke one of their recently acquired UF-13s? I'm trying my best to let mine rest a bit, but I have a feeling that one won't make it much longer...


----------



## Maluther45 (Feb 20, 2013)

CP,


Price gouging is part of a free market. You're complaining that a retailer can hold back stock or charge a higher price than retail?

Uh, welcome to capitalism 101. Capitalism isn't some touchy feely concept where everyone gets a fair deal. That concept is called communism  the market demand for that particular item allows the retailer to charge as high of a price as they can till people won't pay it anymore. Believe it or not but the power is with the consumer. However if the majority of consumers are willing to pay that rediculous price then that price is what will be charged. 

Blame consumers willing to spend whatever it takes to have an item before anyone else, not the person providing it. They wouldn't be able to sell it for even a penny without someone willing to buy it.


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

I can see this thread going toward the path of political arguments, lets get back talking about the UF13


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

k-morelli said:


> I can see this thread going toward the path of political arguments, lets get back talking about the UF13


I think it went off track because everyone is just grumpy they can't find any lol


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

jeepman_su said:


> I think it went off track because everyone is just grumpy they can't find any lol


ain't that the truth... btw that's a great avatar


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

k-morelli said:


> ain't that the truth... btw that's a great avatar


Thank you very much!


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

So in this UF13 frenzy has anyone been able to get a box? Pics?  So far I have only been able to score 4..


note: I shall leave the debate of collectivism and free markets alone  Even though it isn't a free market :banana:


----------



## Maluther45 (Feb 20, 2013)

It has nothing to do with politics. Just the simple definition of capitalism. Easily found via a quick google search. 

Back on topic though. 

Anyone know if the other sites are going to get a shipment at some point?


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Maluther45 said:


> It has nothing to do with politics. Just the simple definition of capitalism. Easily found via a quick google search.
> 
> Back on topic though.
> 
> Anyone know if the other sites are going to get a shipment at some point?


As you can see alot of strong personalities here I am bowing out but that doesn't mean am bowing out in defeat! Another day Sir!  You just helped me figure out my avatar lol


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm waiting for these to show up myself


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

I keep checking various sites off and on and am not seeing a whole lot. Most places have been sold out and I keep hearing about shipments coming in over the next few weeks but not seeing much activity. I keep hoping somebody is nice enough to post something on here......


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

If I find some ill post right after I've ordered mine.lol


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Every time I think of buying liga stuff I always think of that one episode of south park where stan invests his bday money......somebody post ligas in stock.....aaaaaaaand its gone!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I know where there is a box sitting.........


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

huskers said:


> I know where there is a box sitting.........


In your humi?


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

huskers said:


> I know where there is a box sitting.........


pictures or it didnt happen!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

ejewell said:


> pictures or it didnt happen!


I dont need to prove anything to anyone here.

You don't believe me, I'm ok with that.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

huskers said:


> I dont need to prove anything to anyone here.
> 
> You don't believe me, I'm ok with that.


I just wanted to see a box :'(


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

huskers said:


> I dont need to prove anything to anyone here.
> 
> You don't believe me, I'm ok with that.


Proof is in the pudding...


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Just scored another fiver from a small shop in NC.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

ejewell said:


> I just wanted to see a box :'(


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

huskers said:


>


was that so hard? :beerchug:

Just looking at those dark beauties makes my current smoke less tasty...


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

jeepman_su said:


> Every time I think of buying liga stuff I always think of that one episode of south park where stan invests his bday money......somebody post ligas in stock.....aaaaaaaand its gone!


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Good to see some people are having some luck....I have managed 4 but that is about it.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

jeepman_su said:


> Good to see some people are having some luck....I have managed 4 but that is about it.


I still only have 2.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

capttrips said:


> Just scored another fiver from a small shop in NC.


HOW are u finding there?!?!


----------



## Maluther45 (Feb 20, 2013)

You guys are very lucky. My local shops only carry the acid lines from DE. 

Ill be in Chicago this weekend to find some. Prolly wont be any left tho


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

The B&M I go to is having a Liga event tonight. Supposed to have Rats, Pigs, UF13s, the whole shabang. As the shop owner put it...... "we've got Ligas out the ass!!"


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

HIM said:


> As the shop owner put it...... "we've got Ligas out the ass!!"


Oh no, if Saka tells JD about this quote, who knows what the name of the next Unico may be! :tongue1:


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Premium Handmade Cigars of IPCPR of 2012 | Top Quality Cigars


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Its tempting......If the UF4 was in the same pack as the UF13 I would be all over it


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

mine are just waiting for me to pick them up. :smoke:


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

well I have a big enough stash of singles now am just after boxes 



ejewell said:


> mine are just waiting for me to pick them up. :smoke:


How many are in a box 12? I dunno where am going to put all this stuff... I am out of space... :banana:


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

jeepman_su said:


> Its tempting......If the UF4 was in the same pack as the UF13 I would be all over it


I grabbed a couple . . . . insanity is slowly setting in I'm afraid!


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

I understand why places are doing the samplers of stuff so that more people get to get a few, but I would almost rather they just stuck them up there first come first serve and let us race to them lol


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

jeepman_su said:


> I understand why places are doing the samplers of stuff so that more people get to get a few, but I would almost rather they just stuck them up there first come first serve and let us race to them lol


You mean like thunderdome?


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> You mean like thunderdome?


That is kind of what I had in mind yes lol


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> Premium Handmade Cigars of IPCPR of 2012 | Top Quality Cigars


Good man. I'm really starting to like this Pelican guy .

I probably have enough Liga's, but the hunt sure is fun.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

nfusion770 said:


> Good man. I'm really starting to like this Pelican guy .
> 
> I probably have enough Liga's, but the hunt sure is fun.


What we should do is rent a gray hound bus and pick up every BOTL along the way to Southern Florida for the drew estate event lol :banana: Too bad not enough time


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

It used to bug me how they did their releases, but now, not so much. This is going to be regular production so by the time the third release comes out they should be pretty easy to snag.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

capttrips said:


> It used to bug me how they did their releases, but now, not so much. This is going to be regular production so by the time the third release comes out they should be pretty easy to snag.


I heard from many sources that they are going to increase production I dunno how much of that is true but for the FFP etc am sure Saka could clarify that.. If someone doesn't know already I read they bought that bigger warehouse awhile back across from the rollers etc read it in some article ... So, I assume production should increase...


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> What we should do is rent a gray hound bus and pick up every BOTL along the way to Southern Florida for the drew estate event lol :banana: Too bad not enough time


From there we can hop a boat to Nicaragua for a special Puff Cigar Safari (of course swinging by Cuba on the way). Do you think we could get group buy rates?


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

capttrips said:


> It used to bug me how they did their releases, but now, not so much. This is going to be regular production so by the time the third release comes out they should be pretty easy to snag.


I am not real familiar with how liga does their releases.....what type of time frame do the releases happen. Is it sort of a quarterly type of thing?


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> What we should do is rent a gray hound bus and pick up every BOTL along the way to Southern Florida for the drew estate event lol :banana: Too bad not enough time


Let do it LOL


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

nfusion770 said:


> From there we can hop a boat to Nicaragua for a special Puff Cigar Safari (of course swinging by Cuba on the way). Do you think we could get group buy rates?


I am not stepping foot in Cuba people like me don't last long in places like that...

Anyways my day is done for UF-13's untill tomorrow the hunt shall begin again


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

I have 3 boxes coming, one tomorrow and two next week, plus a box of dirty rats. If a place has a list I get on it as soon as possible, I can usually score boxes of most new releases.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

justbrew77 said:


> I have 3 boxes coming, one tomorrow and two next week, plus a box of dirty rats. If a place has a list I get on it as soon as possible, I can usually score boxes of most new releases.


We live like 45 min from each other and your having great luck getting stuff and I can't get anything lol. I need your contacts!


----------



## TonyM (Jul 26, 2012)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> Premium Handmade Cigars of IPCPR of 2012 | Top Quality Cigars


AND.... If you want free shipping, use this coupon code - leafandflame

:whoo:


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Well I was going to pass on this until free shipping came into the equation....and I bit on them. I need to stop now lol


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

If you haven't smoked a uf4 they are freaking amazing. I wish they woul make more.


----------



## TonyM (Jul 26, 2012)

jeepman_su said:


> Well I was going to pass on this until free shipping came into the equation....and I bit on them. I need to stop now lol


Same here. Wasn't worth it with their astronomical shipping prices. Just over $13 a stick is manageable though.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

justbrew77 said:


> If you haven't smoked a uf4 they are freaking amazing. I wish they woul make more.


I have not had one yet.....I have not got a chance to have one. They are so hard to find.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

justbrew77 said:


> If you haven't smoked a uf4 they are freaking amazing. I wish they woul make more.


am looking forward to trying the UF4 I read the reviews seems like an awesome stick... Wish I could get a bundle...


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

jeepman_su said:


> Well I was going to pass on this until free shipping came into the equation....and I bit on them. I need to stop now lol


Same here. LOL


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Same here. LOL


Seems like cigar smokers on a whole have no impulse control lol!



CarnivorousPelican said:


> am looking forward to trying the UF4 I read the reviews seems like an awesome stick... Wish I could get a bundle...


I just wish the bundle that came with the UF13's had the UF4 in it as well.....that was the closest I have come to getting one and I decided on the 13's instead


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

I bought 2 bundles when they were released bombed a few, gave a few to friends and smoked the hell out of the rest, I think I have 7 left.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Review: Liga Privada Único Serie UF4 (2012) | halfwheel


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

He hits the nail on the head with the cocoa flavor, it's delicious.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

jeepman_su said:


> Seems like cigar smokers on a whole have no impulse control lol!
> 
> I just wish the bundle that came with the UF13's had the UF4 in it as well.....that was the closest I have come to getting one and I decided on the 13's instead


Ah, I went with the UF4 bundle, since I managed to get my hands on two UF13s already. I've been wanting a UF4 ever since I first read the initial reviews, so REALLY looking forward to this one.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Had a UF 13 tonight. Fantastic smoke. I think I paid too much though for them :frusty: But I was just so excited I couldn't help myself. Will hopefully stick to online in the future.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

ejewell said:


> Had a UF 13 tonight. Fantastic smoke. I think I paid too much though for them :frusty: But I was just so excited I couldn't help myself. Will hopefully stick to online in the future.


Well it is the lead up isn't it a bit of hype but the cigars are good so what else do you want an orgy of flavor culminating into heavenly storm of clouds which a Valkyrie descends from leading you into a Utopian world of flavors and aromas while ethereal music plays in the background! What do you expect from just a cigar! It's only a CIGAR Sir don't let your perverse fantasies of heavenly gods and vast power corrupt your senses! Get a Hold of yourself!

:banana:


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

I want whatever you're puffin' lol


----------



## smithjason (Mar 20, 2013)

TonyM said:


> AND.... If you want free shipping, use this coupon code - leafandflame
> 
> :whoo:


Never heard about AVO cigars before!


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

top quality cigar has a new sampler pack with 3 UF's, a 9, and 2 estellis. Just got posted tonight. I'm still looking for boxes. haha.


----------



## MDS (Dec 4, 2012)

I finally have snagged a UF-13. I am very anxious to fire it up but I am afraid that it will be a long time before I get another one.


----------



## BlazinBajan (Oct 10, 2012)

MDS they are plent out there to be had. Top Quality has them instock in a great deal bundle I just jumped on.


----------



## ssrobbi (Sep 12, 2012)

Anyone know where I could buy singles of these online? That's a great bundle that I don't have the money for...darn college kid budget


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

boooo top quality cigars doesn't deliver to hawaii. wack.


----------



## Wanger (Mar 25, 2013)

Or Canada...


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

I'd be willing to buy a bundle for you guys and ship to you at cost.


----------



## Wanger (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow Jim thank you so much for the kind gesture! Unfortunately, because I'm from Toronto, I'm not legally allowed to receive mail from a Penguins Fan  (GO LEAFS)

Lol all kidding aside though I'm heading down to palm beach in June so I think I'm going to wait until then. Thanks again!


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

I could probably get you guys singles. I'm not a penguins fan either.


----------

